# Battery Costs



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

My car wouldn't start after doing a pickup but after letting it rest for a few minutes, I got it started. I went to Autozone and got a case of sticker shock on battery costs. $179 for their low end battery and $219 for the Autozone Gold! This is nearly double what it was a couple of years ago. Fortunately for me, my battery was still under warranty and I got a new one for free! If I would have have had to shell out $200+ for a MotherF'ing battery, then I might have gone ape sheet on the next a-hole offer I got. Like the one earlier, $6 for 14 miles. 

Anyway, the purpose of this rant was just to warn everyone else that might be clueless about current battery and other maintenance costs, and to factor that in to what offers they will take. Is delivery even worth doing any more? In my market as dead and low-tipping as it is now, I would have to say no.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FL_Steve said:


> This is nearly double what it was a couple of years ago.


Yeah... how does that saying go?... 
Oh yeah: _*"*__*#FJB!!!*__*"*_ 🖕😁🖕


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Walmart basic auto batteries haven't gone up much in price though. And the preferred deepcycle starting battery at Autozone is still reasonable. Are you sure this isn't confined to your Autozone store?


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Is that after the Uber Driver discount?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Putin’s price hike really took a toll on car batteries!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

My battery I bought July of 2020 for $160 and now it's $201.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Walmart basic auto batteries haven't gone up much in price though. And the preferred deepcycle starting battery at Autozone is still reasonable. Are you sure this isn't confined to your Autozone store?
> 
> 
> View attachment 666077


The Autozone guy did say Walmart had them cheaper. I don't know about Walmart batteries or what kind of warranties if any they have. The battery I needed was Group 35.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

ThanksUber said:


> Is that after the Uber Driver discount?


I didn't know Autozone gave a driver discount. That's a good point though. I have used it at oil change places.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uber discount? If Uber’s involved it must be a 5 finger discount! Rohit says it’s ok to go steal a battery!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Auto parts stores average markup is 600-800%.

Try to avoid the parts stores unless it's an emergency.

I can usually find new batteries around $50-100 at some of the smaller battery supply stores.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

I use gel batteries from NAPA, yes it's $300 but paying for a tow, losing pax etc not worth it. No issue for 6 years, I just replace anyway just in case.

My program is different from most other drivers, I specialize in long trips, so reliability is essential.

One should be socking away .72 cents per ODOMETER mile for the many and unforseen costs of driving on Uber. Until enough money is saved to replace ones vehicle, best to save as much as possible because no loans solely on a Uber income, just high downs and interest. Renting is just tossing money away.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Uber doesnt pay .72 cents per paid mile in many markets. Take out commission and unpaid miles and it's around 50 cents or less.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Uber doesnt pay .72 cents per paid mile in many markets. Take out commission and unpaid miles and it's around 50 cents or less.


Right, why many shouldn't be doing Uber in many areas. Unless they are intentionally cashing out equity in their vehicle. Cause once it's burned out that's it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If you know your market, $1 a mile is doable most days. 

Ya may have to start at 4am, but its possible. 

Over $4. Mile last night.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Had to replace the 12v in my Prius recently. $209.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Price only go up, pay only go down.

the end is here










BTFD #Bitcoin


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

FL_Steve said:


> I didn't know Autozone gave a driver discount. That's a good point though. I have used it at oil change places.


Yep. Autozone and Advanced Auto have discounts for Uber Drivers. Moble One has a discount for oil changes. Cenex gas stations have a cash back just need a Cenex card. Drivers just need to ask for it.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Costco


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah... how does that saying go?...
> Oh yeah: _*"*__*#FJB!!!*__*"*_ 🖕😁🖕


If Putin's orange puppet wasn't slobby on his knob for the previous 4 years then Russia wouldn't of invaded Ukraine. I'm sick of the fake azz republicans.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I say it here a long time ago. Join AAA premier. 200 mile free towing and 1 free battery . Per year. But the removed the battery free feature. I was grandfathered in. 
Sat am keyless start dont work. Well. I got new free battery and on vacation 3 days


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

backstreets-trans said:


> If Putin's orange puppet wasn't slobby on his knob for the previous 4 years then Russia wouldn't of invaded Ukraine. I'm sick of the fake azz republicans.


It was Joe Biden who gave the okay for Putin to invade Ukraine. I laugh at fake news democrats.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Friendly reminder to keep politics out of the battery thread . Please and thank you 😁


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Uber discount? If Uber’s involved it must be a 5 finger discount! Rohit says it’s ok to go steal a battery!


Driver support specifically recommends Midnight Auto Supply.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

FL_Steve said:


> My car wouldn't start after doing a pickup but after letting it rest for a few minutes, I got it started. I went to Autozone and got a case of sticker shock on battery costs. $179 for their low end battery and $219 for the Autozone Gold! This is nearly double what it was a couple of years ago. Fortunately for me, my battery was still under warranty and I got a new one for free! If I would have have had to shell out $200+ for a MotherF'ing battery, then I might have gone ape sheet on the next a-hole offer I got. Like the one earlier, $6 for 14 miles.
> 
> Anyway, the purpose of this rant was just to warn everyone else that might be clueless about current battery and other maintenance costs, and to factor that in to what offers they will take. Is delivery even worth doing any more? In my market as dead and low-tipping as it is now, I would have to say no.


Ha Ha!

Imagine your dismay if you were replacing batteries on an EV.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Driver support specifically recommends Midnight Auto Supply.


So that's one way of knowing who to *definitely* *avoid* because they're overpriced. It's like the shitty, worthless CarAdvise network. Even with the best discounts, those places are still more expensive than my local mechanics and mom and pop shops who have similar tools, equipment and knowledge.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> So that's one way of knowing who to *definitely* *avoid* because they're overpriced. It's like the shitty, worthless CarAdvise network. Even with the best discounts, those places are still more expensive than my local mechanics and mom and pop shops who have similar tools, equipment and knowledge.


Midnight Auto Supply is an old joke regarding theft of car parts in the wee hours of the morning.

Sorta like the five finger discount mentioned in the post I repled to.


----------



## cabbie1 (10 mo ago)

FL_Steve said:


> My car wouldn't start after doing a pickup but after letting it rest for a few minutes, I got it started. I went to Autozone and got a case of sticker shock on battery costs. $179 for their low end battery and $219 for the Autozone Gold! This is nearly double what it was a couple of years ago. Fortunately for me, my battery was still under warranty and I got a new one for free! If I would have have had to shell out $200+ for a MotherF'ing battery, then I might have gone ape sheet on the next a-hole offer I got. Like the one earlier, $6 for 14 miles.
> 
> Anyway, the purpose of this rant was just to warn everyone else that might be clueless about current battery and other maintenance costs, and to factor that in to what offers they will take. Is delivery even worth doing any more? In my market as dead and low-tipping as it is now, I would have to say no.


thats what they have been for a couple of years now - batteries prices depend on how long life the battery is - they go 3 to 5 years - 3 yr battery can go from 99 to 129 4yr can go from 129 to 189 and a 5yr battery is usually around $200


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

FL_Steve said:


> My car wouldn't start after doing a pickup but after letting it rest for a few minutes, I got it started. I went to Autozone and got a case of sticker shock on battery costs. $179 for their low end battery and $219 for the Autozone Gold! This is nearly double what it was a couple of years ago. Fortunately for me, my battery was still under warranty and I got a new one for free! If I would have have had to shell out $200+ for a MotherF'ing battery, then I might have gone ape sheet on the next a-hole offer I got. Like the one earlier, $6 for 14 miles.
> 
> Anyway, the purpose of this rant was just to warn everyone else that might be clueless about current battery and other maintenance costs, and to factor that in to what offers they will take. Is delivery even worth doing any more? In my market as dead and low-tipping as it is now, I would have to say no.


Yeah, I feel like I've been asleep for 20 years. Last time I bought windshield wipers they were $10, oil was $2 and a battery was $100 or less...imagine, windshield wipers around $40, oil cost me $15...and a battery, $200....geez...I did manage to get a free battery ONE month b4 my warranty expired


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh, I bought a new Scion in 2016....2 years later I needed a new battery. Advance Auto showed me where my car needed min 500 CCA....my car had come w 300....whether the dealership or Toyota done it I don't know....great car otherwise....I get about 35 mpg in town...


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Coincidently, I took my car in for my 7,500 oil change just this morning plus the usual tire rotation and general checkup.
Battery leaking.- Change
Cabin Air Filter - Change
Oil Change - High mileage
Couple burned out bulbs (Licence plate)
$292
And was told will need brakes next oil change.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> Coincidently, I took my car in for my 7,500 oil change just this morning plus the usual tire rotation and general checkup.
> Battery leaking.- Change
> Cabin Air Filter - Change
> Oil Change - High mileage
> ...


 I'm assuming you mean 75,000? Or is 7500 considered high mileage now please?😁 definitely should not have a leaking after 7500 Mi either😉


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm assuming you mean 75,000? Or is 7500 considered high mileage now please?😁 definitely should not have a leaking after 7500 Mi either😉


The 7,500 refers to my oil change mileage. That is when I take the car in and have it done, and other things checked out.
Also do free tire rotation then.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

SUPPOSEDLEY a bunch of the Everstart units at Walmart batteries are the same as Duralast, just with a different sticker. The same manufacturer just slaps a sticker on the same unit. Last time I looked, the batteries did look identical but at a lower cost.... 

Ive bee using Wally World batteries for years now and so far they beat Napa, and Die hard in my book. Our Walmart here also gives more money for the old core as well.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> The 7,500 refers to my oil change mileage. That is when I take the car in and have it done, and other things checked out.
> Also do free tire rotation then.


oops my bad. I don't know why I didn't even think it could be the interval🤦‍♀️ .my apologies


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

cabbie1 said:


> thats what they have been for a couple of years now - batteries prices depend on how long life the battery is - they go 3 to 5 years - 3 yr battery can go from 99 to 129 4yr can go from 129 to 189 and a 5yr battery is usually around $200


The longest warranty here in Florida, at least at Autozone, is 3 years. The heat is murder on them. 3 years is the max life anyone probably gets. I'm usually replacing the battery after 2 years.


----------

